# Lesco Spreader Settings



## bobframe (Mar 11, 2019)

New here...name is Bob and I have a farm in northeast Georgia. I need some advice on using my Lesco 80# spreader to administer some fertilizer on roughly 20,000 sf of fescue. I plan to buy a weed and feed type product from local big box store (Lowes/HD) but want to apply it correctly so I don't waste product or burn the grass.

I presume that the product will tell me the pounds/square feet and may give me spreader settings for brands of spreaders other than Lesco.

How do I figure out what setting to use for my Lesco spreader?

Many thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Bob,

Here is a conversion chart on the Lesco website: https://www.lesco.com/blog/post/2018-05-24/determining-spreader-settings

Lately I've been using mostly products I purchase from the local elevator, which are just plain white bags and no spreader settings. So I cannot vouch for the charts accuracy but I would suspect it will get you in the ballpark. I've had to make some significant adjustments due to prill size.

In my lawn log, I keep a record of what I put down and what spreader setting I used, adding notes like "just right", "~10 lbs left over", etc so I can make adjustments if needed in future applications.


----------

